# ZOOMED REPTISUN LED UVB 91cm REVIEW



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

ZOOMED REPTISUN LED UVB 91cm REVIEW

Before I get into the blurb let me just be clear. This unit combines LED's with a single 39w High Output T5 which means you can put any brand of 39w T5 tube in be it UVB or not. The unit comes with a 5% Zoomed Repitisun T5 tube.

The Blurb

-------------------------------------

1. LIGHTING FEATURES:
A. ReptiSun 5.0 T5HO UVB lamp (included) provides safe and effective UVB in terrariums up to 45cm (18") tall. 
B. Each module contains four 1 watt 6500K High Output daylight LEDs.
C. Two 0.5 watt 620 nm RED LEDs provide correct wavelengths for photosynthesis & live plant growth.
D. Low light 60 milliwatt blue LED simulates "Lunar Effect" and provides for nighttime viewing.

2. THREE SWITCHES FOR INDEPENDENT CONTROL OF LEDs & UVB:
A. TWO-POSITION SWITCH: Reptisun 5.0 T5HO UVB Lamp (on/off)
B. TWO-POSITION SWITCH: Blue "Lunar Effect" Moonlite® LED (on/off)
C. THREE-POSITION SWITCH: 6500K Daylight LEDs only -or- 6500K daylight LEDs with 620 nm red LEDs for live plant growth (white on/off/white + red on)

3. ADJUSTABLE: 96 to 110 cm (37 1/2" to 43 1/2"). Fixture length with rails removed 92 cm (36 1/4").

4. HANG IT! Optional stainless steel "aircraft cable" suspension kit included.

5. MODULAR DESIGN: Individual LED modules & quick disconnects allow for easy replacement LED modules. Never throw another LED fixture away again!

6. THREE LIGHTING MODES:
A. WHITE ONLY: 6500K daylight for bright naturalistic lighting of reptile & amphibian habitats. Great for habitats without live plants or with artificial plants.
B. WHITE with RED: 6500K daylight with 620 nm red for habitats with live plants. Red LEDs provide wavelengths that stimulate plant growth.
C. BLUE MOONLIGHT®: Low light 60 milliwatt blue LED simulates "Lunar Effect" and provides for nighttime viewing.

7. Reptisun 5.0 T5 High Output: 39 watt / 34" (Item FS5-39) INCLUDED. Designed for use with reptiles that require UVB housed in terrariums that are 30 to 45cm (12" to 18") tall.

-------------------------------------

Taken from the Zoomed website:

Zoo Med's New ReptiSun® LED UVB Terrarium Hood combines energy efficient, brilliant LED lighting with our long-time trusted ReptiSun® UVB Lamp. In addition to the 6500K LEDs, Red plant growth LEDs, and Blue Lunar LEDs, this hood houses a High Output T5 ReptiSun® UVB Lamp. The hood features a highly polished curved reflector for maximum efficiency and UVB penetration. This is the ideal light fixture for large terrariums, planted terrariums, and any species that benefits from UVB exposure and bright, visible light.

Brilliant Light! 6500K daylight high output LEDs for truly naturalistic lighting.
Includes ReptiSun® 5.0 T5 High Out lamp for safe and effective UVB and bright light for improved color rendering.
620 nm Red LEDs stimulate live plant growth.
465 nm Blue LED simulates nighttime lighting "Lunar Effect".
20,000 hour life range!

Product Options

Item Number: LF-85
Hood Size: 14"
Modules: 2
Item Number: LF-86
Hood Size: 24"
Modules: 3
Item Number: LF-87
Hood Size: 30"
Modules: 4
Item Number: LF-88
Hood Size: 36"
Modules: 5
Item Number: LF-89
Hood Size: 48"
Modules: 6

Warranty
1 year


My notes:
1. Obviously if you have taller enclosures you can use 10% or 12% T5's.
2. The power for LEDs and T5 are separate so you can run them on individual timers. 
3. A thought that occurs to me is that you might be able to run the LEDs via a dimmer control. Something worth looking into.
4. The 91cm hood comes with 5 LED modules, smaller hoods have less.
5. The main body of the unit is made from aluminium.
6. As the power cords and switches are located on the ends you can use this unit either way around so you can have UVB at the back and LEDs at the front or LEDs at the back and UVB at the front.



















Legs, hanging kit, LED power supply and manual









Underside showing T5 and LED modules









I'm using this with a 90cm long exo terra terrarium which means the unit is too long to use the legs. It will sit on the top without the legs without issue however as my lizards are arboreal I wanted a better spread of light at the top (sitting the unit directly on the top caused a shadow) which meant using the hanging kit and raising it an inch or so. I am using this to suspend the lights: Aquarium Lighting Mounting Kit/Hanging System from iQuatics 

Here you can see the top of the unit, it looks very nice in black aluminium and as you can see it's pretty thin! 










This is with the UVB, white & red LEDs on. Nice and bright the full length of the terrarium.



























Power switches









Power cords









Thoughts so far:
Very happy with the amount of light that's being put out. This hood has replaced 4x 22" T5's there's now much less wasted light as the T5's used to spill out into the room.

For reference here is the old set up with 4x T5's









4x 22" T5's









Zoomed for comparison









It's very well finished, no sharp bits or anything that looks dodgy. The ONLY thing that's disappointing is the zoomed sticker on either side of the unit. They missed a trick there, it should have been etched into the unit itself somehow which would have finished it off nicely.

The hanging kit is a doddle to use. I haven't used the legs on my set up but I can't see any issue with those.

Perhaps a bit pricey for some people £224.99 for the 91cm unit from Livefoodsbypost however there's currently nothing else available to the reptile hobby that combines both UVB and LED and looks this good.

When it gets dark tonight I'll try the blue LEDs and post a picture.

So far, very happy!


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Moon Lights:

This feature should have been given a separate power cable so that it could be automated. As it stands they have their own on/off but you have to manually turn the white and red off. Ideally both could have been on timers. The effect is very nice though, barely lit at all so it shouldn't disturb the residents. Whether I will use this or not I'm not sure yet, I prefer to have lights automated.


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

Looking good I like the look of them 
do they have individual power supplies for each of the day time lights so you can bring the leds on first then the T5 ?
I have the habistat hood which does only big problem is that they are not T5 and led's are not blue


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

wezza309 said:


> Looking good I like the look of them
> do they have individual power supplies for each of the day time lights so you can bring the leds on first then the T5 ?
> I have the habistat hood which does only big problem is that they are not T5 and led's are not blue


The T5 has separate power to the LEDs so yes you can have the LED's come on first with a timer and the T5 later or vice versa, however all the LEDs share the same power supply so you can't pick and choose which ones come on and when. 

You can have either:

White LEDs on & Red LEDs off
White and Red LEDs on together
Blue LEDs on
Blue, White and Red LEDs on together

The blue being for moonlight are very dim so there's no advantage to having them on in the day. The Blue have their own on/off switch. The White and Red share an on/off switch but it's a rocker hence allowing you to have the white on and red off. You can't put the Blues on a timer as they share the same power as the white and red so you'd have to manually switch the white & red off and turn the blue on or leave the blue on all the time and just turn the white & red off. Depends how lazy you are


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Neil at livefoodsbypost.co.uk tells me the RRP on replacement LED modules is £24.99 each on release.


----------



## hblake (Jan 6, 2015)

Would the 35cm model stretch to fit a 45cm tank? I'm assuming all of them can have the movable props


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

11 days left on the warranty and ALL the white LEDs flickered and went out this morning :gasp:

I guess I'll also be reviewing Zoomeds customer service now! Fingers crossed it's good. Zoomed Eu don't seem to have contact details on their website so I've had to go via the .com website and I've also emailed the retailer.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

hblake said:


> Would the 35cm model stretch to fit a 45cm tank? I'm assuming all of them can have the movable props


I'm sorry I missed this and I have no idea. If you ever found out then do post for others to read.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Zoomed in America replied this morning. They say that they have seen this problem with some of their Aquasun LED HO (AquaSun® LED HO Aquarium Fixture) range of lights for aquariums and that it's the driver. The driver being the external power supply.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Very impressed with Zoomed. The replacement driver arrived today via Belgium. Plugged it in and the LEDs are all working again 

I should also add that the retailer - Neil at Livefoods By Post - Reptile Supplies was very good and replied to me Sunday morning not long after I'd emailed him.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Not the best of pics but you get the idea.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Zoomed tell me that they will replace the driver (power supply) even if the warranty has expired. They point out that they also sell replacement LED modules and a T5 ballast.


----------

